# Memorial Day and D-Day Invasion Beaches



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Last week I ran my annual Memorial Day blog post, and rounded out the week with a post on the D-Day Invasion Beaches and the story of 82nd Airborne paratrooper John Steele's harrowing experience.

Sample shots from each blog post:


----------

